

Skeptical Berkeley Earth Surface Temp. study finds Earth is indeed warming - anigbrowl
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/10/21/berkeley_earth_surface_temperature_study/

======
anigbrowl
Incidentally, the dataset and code for the BEST study is freely available
here: <http://berkeleyearth.org/>

This is AFAIK the most comprehensive climate dataset going, so if you're
interested in this topic and like crunching big numbers (or just learning how
to do so) then it's a data miner's playground.

